# Is the show line german shepherd energetic enough for me?



## EmilSilic (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi. I am new here. I wanted to bring you cookies, but I am not good enough at making them. Anyways, I have a question.
I am planning on getting a dog early next year and since I wanted to get myself a GS for the last few years, I want to know if I meet 'the requirements' for a good owner for a german shepherd specifically.
So I am currently under preparations for "fencing" my yard. So the yard that I'm building a fence around(6 feet tall) is about 8500 square feet and I'm planning to build a kennel just for temporary uses. So the dog is going to live in the yard, but if something happens he'll have a kennel. 

So I wake up every morning at 5AM. I begin my morning jog at 5:20 and return home a 6:20. At 7AM I am on my way to work, and I'm back at 3PM. The rest of the day I'm home. 7PM-10PM is a mixture of me walking and jogging. So I have a pretty active life.

I've scheduled my job so that I'll have first two weeks off when my 3 month old puppy arrives. I've talked with the breeder about when is he gonna have a litter next year. That is all planned out. 

So the breeder told me that the working line is a better choice for me because "showing line GSs can't take that much activity".
I like the looks of a show line and I've always wanted that "kind" of a GS, so that's why I am worried.

DISCLAIMER: I am not going to jog with my dog until he/she reaches 12 months of age. I know that it would cause hip problems otherwise. 

Do I need to buy a working line puppy or is a show line going to be active enough for 4 hours of daily mixture of walking and jogging?
I am going to be feeding the puppy BARF diet, as that's what a lot of hours of reading and research recommends me to.

Thank you in advance. Emil.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why having a GSD if he has to live outside? They love their people. Deja, my dog, is never more than 10 ft away from me unless chasing toys. I have her because I love to be with her.


----------



## EmilSilic (Aug 22, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Why having a GSD if he has to live outside? They love their people. Deja, my dog, is never more than 10 ft away from me unless chasing toys. I have her because I love to be with her.


I am mostly outside doing something when I'm home anyways.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I wouldn't have my GSD live outside either. Rollo sleeps in my room.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My dogs love to be outside but they love me being outside with them best of all. Otherwise they are indoors.

My dogs walk 3 to 5 miles a day (except in this heat ). I don't jog. My long haired guy gets heated faster with his big luxurious coat. Temps in the high 60s low 70s can be taxing if humidity gets high. My gal dog has a line from Brazil in her and she chooses to run as much as possible when we are in our fenced in yard.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I _think_ it may have been a typo on the OP's part and he/she meant that the dog isn't going to be living in the yard, but if something happens, there is a kennel for temporary safe-keeping outside. If this wasn't a typo, I agree, what's the point of the dog then?

Moving on, I think the breeder is incorrect. Any well-bred, healthy dog should be able to keep up with that, no matter the lines! My West German Showline puppy would have happily done those things (until he got sick. That's not the point). If a puppy from show lines can't keep up, there is something wrong with the breeding. This is an active, working breed, no matter the lines. These dogs are meant to be running, herding, doing physical things all day. Personally, if that's how your breeder feels, I would find a new breeder.


----------



## EmilSilic (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah, the dog is going to live with me in the house. Who would want to live alone in a house with a dog outside lol. Thank you Pytheis. Uhm I've spoken with a few different breeders and the only one who doubted the energy is the one who breeds working lines. Makes sense why he's the only one who said it.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

A showline should have plenty enough energy. We have a byb WGSL/mix and she has a good gait and could go all day long with somebody no problems. That said maybe this specific breeder is breeding lazier dogs and so their specific dogs may not be a good fit?

Also with the others concerns do you mean it will just have the yard to play in and only be in the kennel if needed and allowed in the house with you? Or would only be out in the yard. If so a german shepherd isn't a good fit. They are generally not a good outside dog, they want to be with their people and aren't happy staying out in the yard full time even if you take them out to do things. If you just mean out in the yard when not home you should be fine. But I'd keep him locked in the kennel or in your house in a kennel when you aren't home until he's older as people have been known to steal dogs, puppies especially, from yards. 

In regards to jogging/walking an offleash jog/walk/hike somewhere in the evening would probably be a lot more enjoyable for pup than just walking/running next to you if that's what you were planning. There are a lot of variables in what you're asking such as what you're running on and your climate as well to factor in.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don't think the amount of activity a GSD has anything to do with being show or working lines. For me, show lines are an imitation of the breed and what it was meant to be.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

some showlines could have the activity level you are looking for, while some working lines might turn out a lazy couch potato (not likely). It depends on the individual dog. With show lines youd need to find a breeder that has correct confirmation and no extremes so that the dog can handle the activity. 

Whatever line the is they need health testing done, both lines are prone to a whole list of health problems unfortunately.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A lot of showline breeders today are breeding for dogs with high energy confusing high energy for high drive so you shouldn't have a hard time finding what you are looking for.

My WGSL is extremely high energy, far more than most of my working lines. 

If you are referring to American show lines, then I really don't have any recent experience to comment much on them.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I think a WGSL (I only have experience with WGSL) should be able to handle that activity without problem, so long as you condition the dog like you woud yourself and wait until he/she is old enough for joint health (as you indicated in your post, you would do). Also, as others have said, be careful in the heat. If the breeder doesn't think their dogs could handle that amoung of exercise though, that might be a pretty good reason to look for someone else.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

A dog living in the yard can lead to nuisance behaviors so you might want to consider that before deciding. A well bred/healthy showline German Shepherd should have no problem with your exercise schedule so if you want a showline then get showline, just be sure to research your breeder well.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My partner had a WGSL who could run with their Border Collie x Blue Heeler any day of the week, and nearly as bloody quick, too. They went for hour long hikes and walks every morning and night, off-leash too, so the dogs could really run it out. 

I know plenty of WGSL that could do what you’re looking for just fine. I mean, when I full out sprint I barely get my girl to run - granted I’m only 5’3”. Unless you’re incredibly tall with a long, fast stride, any line of GSD can keep up with you easily. They were built to tend flocks all day at a trotting pace, which for most of us is a quick jog or slow run.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I can't answer your question about Showlines vs Working Lines but just few random thoughts...

We have a dog door which connects to our fenced yard and it's available almost all day. (It has a plastic weatherproof flap, so very little heat/AC is lost). Anyway our dog, despite his door, never chooses to go outside by himself unless he has to do a quick potty. When I work, he lays in the hall outside the office. When I cook, he is in the kitchen. When we are in the living room, he is in the living room. And, he lies in the corner by the bed at night. So...apparently that's what makes dogs happy! I hope you'll let your dog be near you as much as possible. It makes them feel happy and comfortable to be with their "pack".

4 hours a day of jog/walk is a lot! Although I agree that a healthy dog can easily do it, there may be days when your dog just doesn't want to (and is not behaving on leash) or when it's unhealthily hot for the dog...if you have a strict fitness regimen, you may have to get a little flexible. I used to run set loops of about 3 miles and time my pace... now I adapt loops/mileage to my dog and to the weather...that is, I've had to become more easygoing and adaptable. We slack the pace a LOT in the hot humid summers here - often it's just a relaxed walk and sniff...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have not been able to tire out my asl or my wgsl- neither are hyper either. I think most agile dogs are pretty athletic as long as all their four legs work well. I had all three lines and all have many distinct gsd traits. The only living thing that can be deemed an imitation are people.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

If it is just active pet life, hikes, runs either would be up to the task.

If you want to do IGP or some other fun protection sport type stuff, then get a dog that was bred to do that stuff and comes from titled stock  If you want to show, get a showline. If you want him to work, get a workline. WGSL are a bit more $$ sometimes. If you are not interested in that world then go with a WL OR most showline breeders will have "pet quality" in any given litter.

It comes down to your expectations.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't speak in generalities, just describe our GSD. He's show lines on both sides and 9+ years old now. He still absolutely loves the dog park and playing fetch for as long as we're there. He'll race to the ball the first several throws and then eventually settle into a very fast version of the show ring loping run (still much faster than a human jog - he's doing it in the avatar photo) and will do that for as long as I throw the ball. Some of the drop in energy expenditure is likely due to being plush/long coated and getting overheated. Once home, he's a couch potato metaphorically speaking. He likes to just lay near the front door watching the world pass by and barking at any of the local dogs that he (for whatever reason) considers mortal enemies or saving us from murderous mail carriers, equally murderous UPS/Fed Ex delivery people, and other such existential threats. Otherwise he lays within arm's reach of the couch my wife or I are sitting on hoping to get petted. In other words, a very big contrast between being 'on' or 'off,' but certainly capable of being 'on' for at least a good hour and enjoying it. The big advantage here is that I don't have to exhaust him at the park in order to have peace in the house.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

My GSD girl was an unknown (probably American?), but not working line. She ran miles and miles with me, climbed mountains all day long, trained for marathons. She kept this up until she was about 9 years old when I started to cut back for her because her mind still wanted to go. She was a beautiful dog, no extremes in build.

You might want to consider getting a young adult GSD from a GSD specific rescue so you can make sure the dog has the energy levels and build you are looking for... some GSD I see are so heavy or extreme they wouldn't be great runners, but most could keep up just fine. I'd recommend WGSL if you are wanting a showline look. There are some really nice ones out there that I'd be happy to own.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

EmilSilic said:


> Hi. I am new here. I wanted to bring you cookies, but I am not good enough at making them. Anyways, I have a question.
> I am planning on getting a dog early next year and since I wanted to get myself a GS for the last few years, I want to know if I meet 'the requirements' for a good owner for a german shepherd specifically.
> So I am currently under preparations for "fencing" my yard. So the yard that I'm building a fence around(6 feet tall) is about 8500 square feet and I'm planning to build a kennel just for temporary uses. So the dog is going to live in the yard, but if something happens he'll have a kennel.
> 
> ...


My experience has been that the ASL are more energetic then the WL. My unknown origin, probably ASL pet stock, is nearing 9 with a bad heart and still runs circles around normal dogs. Lol. 
Don't confuse energy with other things. Any GSD is going to have the energy level you are asking for, these are not couch potatoes.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Any line of German Shepherd should have more than enough energy for a person. The GSD as a breed is high energy regardless of lines. The drives and overall energy usually differ but as far as playing, walking, and running, a show line should easily be able to do all of that. I worry about a breeders dogs if they are saying their dogs wont have enough energy for all of that. Are they health tested? A working line can actually be over the top for a lot of people because they cant always be satisfied from just a bit of physical activity. I have a working line and I love him, but he is a lot of dog. That being said I never have to worry about him being able to keep up with me, he is good to go whenever.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with the others about energy levels, I've had WGSL and WGWL, and it's more about the particular dog than the lines in my (admittedly limited!) experience. 

BUT with the amount of physical activity you're talking about, I'd personally wait longer than a year old, more like a year and a half. And I'd work up to it gradually, 4 hours a day is a lot unless a dog is physically mature and properly conditioned.


----------



## 4K9Mom (Jun 19, 2019)

I had a German Showlines dog that played 2 hours of soccer a day. He had energy to burn, and we didn’t know what to do with it, so we taught him how to dribble a soccer ball. Then we’d play soccer. Oh, he was my service dog, so this was on top of working all day. 

So sure, you can get German Showlines dog with plenty of energy especially if you’re careful to build up stamina.

That said, if a breeder says that her pups won’t work for me, I turn and walk away. Maybe she knows her sire and bitch are really low energy. Maybe she knows her dogs aren’t sound structurally so her pups likely can’t handle that sort of activity. 

Whatever she knows, she’s giving you a gift. There’s a dog out there for you. But it seems it isn’t from this breeder. 

Good luck


----------



## EmilSilic (Aug 22, 2019)

*Thanks!*

A big thank you to all of you! The dog is going to live in the house with me, of course. I forgot to mention it. Was just trying to be as informative about the situation as possible. So I'm getting a show line. Luckily I live about 1000 miles from West Germany and I will buy one from a reputable breeder. I've talked to the breeder yesterday(the one I mentioned), and he told me that the reason why he said that the show line might not be energetic enough for me because he assumed it. Immediate red alarm to me. He's obviously just a guy looking to get rid of his working lines. (Even tho some of my friends recommended him to me). So again, thank you for taking the time to write your posts! Much love :grin2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

EmilSilic said:


> A big thank you to all of you! The dog is going to live in the house with me, of course. I forgot to mention it. Was just trying to be as informative about the situation as possible. So I'm getting a show line. Luckily I live about 1000 miles from West Germany and I will buy one from a reputable breeder. I've talked to the breeder yesterday(the one I mentioned), and he told me that the reason why he said that the show line might not be energetic enough for me because he assumed it. Immediate red alarm to me. He's obviously just a guy looking to get rid of his working lines. (Even tho some of my friends recommended him to me). So again, thank you for taking the time to write your posts! Much love :grin2:



If at all possible, see if you can watch some of his dogs as adults, working in clubs, etc.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

EmilSilic said:


> A big thank you to all of you! The dog is going to live in the house with me, of course. I forgot to mention it. Was just trying to be as informative about the situation as possible. So I'm getting a show line. Luckily I live about 1000 miles from West Germany and I will buy one from a reputable breeder. I've talked to the breeder yesterday(the one I mentioned), and he told me that the reason why he said that the show line might not be energetic enough for me because he assumed it. Immediate red alarm to me. He's obviously just a guy looking to get rid of his working lines. (Even tho some of my friends recommended him to me). So again, thank you for taking the time to write your posts! Much love /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


It sounds sound a red flag to me when people talk like that. Enjoy your future to be pup he or she will more then keep you busy and fit!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Out of curiosity....do you speak German, or have German breed-connected contacts helping to manage the connection and sale? 

I've heard some ugly stories about breeders there selling dogs with health or other issues to foreign buyers (esp. Americans) at vastly inflated prices. I really don't know if it's a one-off issue with a particular breeder or something that's widespread, but my hunch is that others here will know.

Please also research the spinal stenosis issue in WGSL dogs in Germany -- it's a big deal, and I'd want to know about whether it impacts the particular lines you're looking at. We've got some threads about it -- Carmspack posted an eye-opening documentary that was on German TV about it (it's in German).


----------



## EmilSilic (Aug 22, 2019)

I do not speak fluent german, but I do know basics and a bit more. Finding a good breeder in Germany is not that hard. Just a few hours of reading and researching. Most german breeders care about their dogs.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I have an American Showline Champion lines bitch and she is hyper ALL the time. She would run with you all day long and all night long. She's a psycho. I have a West German WL and he is an absolute doll. Sensible and easy to live with. He'd run with you but would nicely settle down when done.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have an AKC Champion bitch (American show line) who is lovely. She’s slowing down a bit at nine and a half, but she’s always been able and willing to go and do anything. Energetic without being hyper. She’s the dog you take running in the woods, or biking. She would go until you wanted to stop. Great dog. 

Actually Scarlet is similar. She’s no couch potato. She’s just bouncy like her sire. Very fun.


----------

